# New Pictures of our 1st little mule!



## wendyluvsminis (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's our little man at about 10 weeks. He is pretty good most of the time, but every now and then, really has "a moment". Shortly after the picture of my hubby cuddling him, Bean kicked him about 5-8 times in fast succession! Got his butt wooped for that! Getting his first pedicure was exciting too! It took over an hour, the farrier got a big cut from those sharp little hooves and I got thrown into manure repeatedly! And he has had his feet handled often since birth! I body-clipped him last week, he was pretty good for that. I tied him close, and let him have his little fits, then continued. It didn't take long before he decided to stand quietly. He is still very red! His Momma refused to be re-bred by the same donkey this year--so no Sprout next year! She was with the Jack for 35 days and won't come into season. She had been in season, when she stepped into the trailer for the 10 minutes trip! Once home, she flirts with our mini-horse stallion, but if he shows interest in doing something, she gets nasty and bitter! It's been exciting! Bean and his Mom, Babe are going to be in Northwest Horsefest, (Belividere, IL) at the end of August, so I have been doing lots of leading practice!


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2009)

He is mighty cute!!!


----------



## Sabrina (Jul 25, 2009)

sooo cute- dynamite sure comes in small packages lol


----------



## minimule (Jul 26, 2009)

He's cute but where's the clipped photos?


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going to give it a few more days for clipped photoes! I do not clip well. I kinda gave him a hatchet job! Although no large bald spots, that are usually my specialty!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 28, 2009)

Awwww...he is a cutie! I am waiting for clipped pics too, we dont mind "hatchet jobs" we all have days that happens. (just ask my standard poodle pups about there first clipping!



...and that is standing on my grooming table, and I use to clip for a vet!!!!...but, talk about a hatchet job



)

Corinne


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 29, 2009)

What a cutie!!! What a pistol!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 29, 2009)

Bean is too cute for words



And a feisty one too!!


----------

